# Welche Bartcreme ist gut?



## RyzA (9. August 2019)

Moin!


Ich bin dabei mir einen Kinnbart wachsen zu lassen. Aber der kribbelt und juckt öft mal.
Ich habe gehört das Bartcremes da Abhilfe schaffen können.
Könnt ihre ne gute empfehlen?

Edit: An den Bart kann man auch gut zwirbeln wenn man nachdenkt.

Nein, aber die Frage nach der Creme ist wirklich ernst gemeint!


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. August 2019)

Persönlich hab ich keine Ahnung aber da gibts jemanden den du fragen kannst (ich wusste einfach dass ich das Bild IRGENDWANN brauchen würde ):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (9. August 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Persönlich hab ich keine Ahnung aber da gibts jemanden den du fragen kannst (ich wusste einfach dass ich das Bild IRGENDWANN brauchen würde ):
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HAHAHA der ist gut!


----------



## Adi1 (9. August 2019)

Abscheren und fertig 

Nix mit Bart, spätestens wenn das Gedöngs dich beim Futtern behindert,

und du keine Zeit hast,

das regelmässig zu pflegen,

ist Ebbe im Karton.


----------



## RyzA (9. August 2019)

Meinste der hängt später in der Suppe?
Dann muß der aber noch deutlich länger sein.

Es gibt gepflegte und ungepflegte Bärte. Der auf meinem Avatar ist ungepflegt.


----------



## Adi1 (10. August 2019)

Da müsste man erstmal die Heckenschere ansetzen,

damit eine Creme überhaupt sinnvoll wäre.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2019)

Ich habe mich entschieden wieder zu rasieren.


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei mir einen Kinnbart wachsen zu lassen.



Einfach mit dem Gesicht voraus in den Dreck fallen. Sieht genauso aus. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe mich entschieden wieder zu rasieren.



Und jetzt kommt der nächste Thread, wie man sich gut rasieren kann?


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommt der nächste Thread, wie man sich gut rasieren kann?


Dann kommt die Frage nach dem passenden Rasierwasser.


----------



## Falk (22. August 2019)

Um hier noch was sinnvolles beizutragen: ich verwende Beard and Shave - Bartcreme Sleek - 100ml - DOSE - BAS und bin damit eigentlich ganz zufrieden.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2019)

Ui... 100ml für 30 Euro. Stolzer Preis.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> Ich bin dabei mir einen Kinnbart wachsen zu lassen. Aber der kribbelt und juckt öft mal.
> ...



Ich habe einen Vollbart und nutze seit etwas mehr als einem Jahr die Produkte von Mr Burton´s (Bartoel von Mr. Burtons - wir pflegen deinen Bart auf natuerliche Weise)
Die Produkte sind recht teuer, enthalten aber nur gute Stoffe und duften auch herrlich.
Sowohl die Bartöle, als auch das Wachs (Beard Balm) kann ich empfehlen. Das Shampoo hatte ich anfangs auch, als ich aber merkte, dass ich mit dem Haarshampoo ähnliche Ergebnisse erhalte, habe ich es nicht mehr gekauft.

Ein Bart ist nicht automatisch ungepflegt 
Nur wenn man ihn einfach wachsen lässt, wächst er irgendwann in alle Himmelsrichtungen 
Man muss seinen Bart nur pflegen und immer wieder in Form bringen. 2-3x in der Woche ca. 10 Minuten und man hat bei einem Vollbart alles in Form gebracht.


----------



## Krolgosh (23. August 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Produkte von Mr Burton´s (Bartoel von Mr. Burtons - wir pflegen deinen Bart auf natuerliche Weise)
> .



Unterschreib ich dir mal so, find ich auch sehr super die Pflegeserie. 

Ein gewisser Zeitaufwand gehört halt irgendwie schon dazu... aber kennt man ja den Spruch, wer schön sein will..


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nein, aber die Frage nach der Creme ist wirklich ernst gemeint!


Ich könnte Dir Enthaarungscremes empfehlen.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2019)

Ich habe im Moment einen 6 Tage Bart. Aber morgen rasiere ich mich wieder.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich könnte Dir Enthaarungscremes empfehlen.


Hatte ich auch schon früher  probiert... aber auf der Brust.


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich könnte Dir Enthaarungscremes empfehlen.



Warum denn dieser Enthaarungswahn?

Passt das einfach nicht mehr in das heutige Schönheitsideal?

Die Haare haben ja auch eine schützende Wirkung 

So ein paar zarte Haare finde ich an jeder Körperstelle ok.

Wir reden jetzt mal nicht von Reinhold Messner.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wir reden jetzt mal nicht von Reinhold Messner.


Oder dem Yeti den er angeblich gesehen hat.


----------



## tdi-fan (23. August 2019)

Warum benötigst du für einen Kinnbart eine Bartcreme/ oder-öl?  Die Juck-Phase ist nach einem maximal zwei Monaten sowieso vorbei. Und wenn es wirklich so schlimm ist, nimm einen Tropfen Jojobaöl. Ansonsten, ertrag es wie ein Mann.


----------



## Gast20190919 (23. August 2019)

Ein Mann ohne Bart ist nur ein halber Mann. Bin ganz froh, dass die Herren aus dem Orient uns da zeigen, wie es auszusehen hat.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oder dem Yeti den er angeblich gesehen hat.



Meinst du den Yeti, der denkt, dass es den Messner wirklich gibt?


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oder dem Yeti den er angeblich gesehen hat.



Naja,

durch den Sauerstoffmangel in großen Höhen,

funktioniert das Hirn nunmal auch nicht mehr richtig


----------



## Rage1988 (24. August 2019)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Unterschreib ich dir mal so, find ich auch sehr super die Pflegeserie.



Ich unterstütze die auch gerne, weil es ein kleineres Unternehmen in Deutschland ist, das auf Inhaltsstoffe achtet.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Warum denn dieser Enthaarungswahn?
> 
> Passt das einfach nicht mehr in das heutige Schönheitsideal?
> 
> ...




Es gibt männliche Exemplare (wie männlich sie sind muss jeder selbst beurteilen ), die sich die Augenbrauen zupfen oder auch Beine rasieren / wachsen


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Es gibt männliche Exemplare (wie männlich sie sind muss jeder selbst beurteilen ), die sich die Augenbrauen zupfen oder auch Beine rasieren / wachsen


Augenbrauen muß ich auch zupfen. Da sie sonst in der Mitte zusammenwachsen. Das sieht total bescheuert aus.
Sonst sehe ich aus wie Bert aus der Sesamstraße.

Ich war auch schon am überlegen die weglasern zu lassen.


----------



## Rage1988 (24. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Augenbrauen muß ich auch zupfen. Da sie sonst in der Mitte zusammenwachsen. Das sieht total bescheuert aus.
> Sonst sehe ich aus wie Bert aus der Sesamstraße.
> 
> Ich war auch schon am überlegen die weglasern zu lassen.



Ja gut, das ist was anderes, aber manche bringen die so richtig in Form und das sieht irgendwie merkwürdig aus 
Als ob sich ein Mann die Augenbrauen einer Frau aufgeklebt hätte.


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2019)

Ja wenn die zu dünn werden geht es ins Feminine.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. August 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> [...]
> Es gibt männliche Exemplare (wie männlich sie sind muss jeder selbst beurteilen ), die sich die Augenbrauen zupfen oder auch Beine rasieren / wachsen



Männlichkeit definiert sich also über den Grad der Behaarung? Soso...


----------



## Rage1988 (25. August 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Männlichkeit definiert sich also über den Grad der Behaarung? Soso...



Wenn du das so siehst 
Habe ja geschrieben, dass es jeder selbst beurteilen muss.

Hättest du außerdem richtig gelesen, hättest du bemerken können, dass ich nichts über den Grad der Behaarung geschrieben habe, sondern über den Akt der Enthaarung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. August 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Wenn du das so siehst
> Habe ja geschrieben, dass es jeder selbst beurteilen muss.
> 
> Hättest du außerdem richtig gelesen, hättest du bemerken können, dass ich nichts über den Grad der Behaarung geschrieben habe, sondern über den Akt der Enthaarung.



Der Akt der Enthaarung reduziert aber den Behaarungsgrad. Irgendetwas daran scheint dich ja zu stören oder zumindest in deinen Augen den "Männlichkeitsgrad", was für ein abstrakter Wert das auch immer sein soll, zu verringern. Mich interessiert a) warum und b) was das für Auswirkungen auf deine Beurteilung der betreffenden Personen hat.


----------



## Rage1988 (25. August 2019)

Es mag den Grad der Behaarung reduzieren. Dennoch finde ich die Enthaarung merkwürdig, weil sich darüber eher Frauen Gedanken machen. 

Da fühlt sich anscheinend jemand angesprochen 

Glatte, glänzende Beine sehen für mich bei Männern einfach merkwürdig aus. Und die Vorstellung, wie ein Mann sich die Beine rasiert / wachst, ist noch merkwürdiger.


----------



## tdi-fan (25. August 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Es gibt männliche Exemplare (wie männlich sie sind muss jeder selbst beurteilen ), die sich die Augenbrauen zupfen oder auch Beine rasieren / wachsen



Ich lass mir die Augenbrauen zupfen, und die Wimpern färben.


----------



## Andregee (25. August 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich unterstütze die auch gerne, weil es ein kleineres Unternehmen in Deutschland ist, das auf Inhaltsstoffe achtet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Als würden Körperhaare in irgendeiner Form zur Männlichkeit beitragen. Die stören nur die Aerodynamik beim radeln und das selbst am Arm außer man trägt feminine Klingeldrähte mit sich herum. Dann helfen die Haare auch nicht mehr [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (25. August 2019)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Ich lass mir die Augenbrauen zupfen, und die Wimpern färben.



Wenn es dir Spaß  macht, nur zu


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. August 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Es mag den Grad der Behaarung reduzieren. Dennoch finde ich die Enthaarung merkwürdig, weil sich darüber eher Frauen Gedanken machen. [...]



Auch nur hierzulande und in der kulturgeschichtlich jüngeren Vergangenheit. Bei den ollen Römern und Griechen gehörte ein gepflegter, weitgehend unbehaarter, männlicher Körper zu den Errungenschaften der Zivilisation. Just sayin'. Interessant ist aber, dass anscheinend du dir so viele Gedanken darüber machst, dass es auch heute Männer gibt, die sich die Körperbehaarung ganz oder teilweise entfernen. Ist ja nicht deine Sache und beeinträchtigt dich in keinster Weise. Könnte dir von daher doch eigentlich derartig egal sein, dass du keinerlei Kommentare dazu abgibst. Aber irgendwie beschäftigt es dich ja wohl.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> [...]Da fühlt sich anscheinend jemand angesprochen [...]



Richtig. Weil ich verstehen will, was in Menschen vorgeht, die absurde Meinungen zu Dingen öffentlich äußern, die sie (und auch eigentlich sonst niemanden) nichts angehen, und diese Meinungen anscheinend selbst nie durchdacht haben. 



Rage1988 schrieb:


> [...]Glatte, glänzende Beine sehen für mich bei Männern einfach merkwürdig aus. Und die Vorstellung, wie ein Mann sich die Beine rasiert / wachst, ist noch merkwürdiger.



Du stellst dir sowas echt vor? Vielleicht solltest du das mal tiefenpsychologisch ergründen


----------



## Rage1988 (25. August 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Auch nur hierzulande und in der kulturgeschichtlich jüngeren Vergangenheit. Bei den ollen Römern und Griechen gehörte ein gepflegter, weitgehend unbehaarter, männlicher Körper zu den Errungenschaften der Zivilisation. Just sayin'. Interessant ist aber, dass anscheinend du dir so viele Gedanken darüber machst, dass es auch heute Männer gibt, die sich die Körperbehaarung ganz oder teilweise entfernen. Ist ja nicht deine Sache und beeinträchtigt dich in keinster Weise. Könnte dir von daher doch eigentlich derartig egal sein, dass du keinerlei Kommentare dazu abgibst. Aber irgendwie beschäftigt es dich ja wohl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du, meine Zeit ist mir zu schade, um über so einen Schwachsinn zu diskutieren.
Ich habe die Meinung, dass manche Männer immer mehr verweiblichen und dass manche Behaarung einfach männlich wirkt und du bist anderer Meinung.

Fertig.

Mich interessiert auch nicht, warum du anderer Meinung bist.

Edit: Und wenn du mit Römern und Griechen kommst, könnte ich auch mit Winkingern kommen 

Edit2: Außerdem geht es hier um Bartcreme.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Edit2: Außerdem geht es hier um Bartcreme.



Ich creme mir den Hintern immer ein. Mein Hintern ist empfindlich, was Haarstoppel angeht.


----------



## Poulton (26. August 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Meinung, dass manche Männer immer mehr verweiblichen und dass manche Behaarung einfach männlich wirkt und du bist anderer Meinung.


Sag doch gleich das du nicht auf Frauen sondern nur auf Männer stehst, anstatt hier rumzuverklausulieren. Dir wird deswegen schon keiner ans Bein pinkeln.


----------



## Krolgosh (26. August 2019)

Glaub Heutzutage sollten wir soweit sein das es jedem selbst überlassen ist was er mit seinem Körper anstellt. 

Ich komm zum Beispiel auch nicht drum rum mir die Augenbrauen zupfen zu lassen, und die Brust zu rasieren.. einfach weil meine Frau das sonst nicht so gern mag. Und man(n) will Weiblein ja auch gefallen.


----------



## Gast20190919 (26. August 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Meinung, dass manche Männer immer mehr verweiblichen[...].


Dem ist auch so. Das äußert sich sowohl im Verhalten als auch in der Optik.
Kann man natürlich nicht nur am Bartwuchs festmachen. Sehe darin allerdings auch kein Problem.

In meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es niemanden, der keinen Bart trägt. Egal wie lange ich nachdenke, fällt mir niemand ein.


----------



## Rage1988 (26. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Sag doch gleich das du nicht auf Frauen sondern nur auf Männer stehst, anstatt hier rumzuverklausulieren. Dir wird deswegen schon keiner ans Bein pinkeln.



Wow, für den Kommentar musstest du sicherlich sehr lange nachdenken.
Einen derartig hochwertigen Kommentar schüttelt man nicht eben mal aus dem Ärmel 





Krolgosh schrieb:


> Glaub Heutzutage sollten wir soweit sein das es jedem selbst überlassen ist was er mit seinem Körper anstellt.



Ich schreibe auch niemandem vor, was er tun soll und was nicht. Habe ich auch nirgendwo geschrieben. Ich habe nur meine Meinung dazu


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Meinung, dass manche Männer immer mehr verweiblichen und dass manche Behaarung einfach männlich wirkt und du bist anderer Meinung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also sieht dieser Mann unmännlicher als dieser?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andregee (28. August 2019)

Körperhaare sind ein archaisches Relikt, dem entwicklungszyklisch keine Zukunft gewährt wird, da der Mensch in seiner weiteren Entwicklung stetig fortschreitenden Haarverlust erfahren wird

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------

